# Wild camping spots - devon and cornwall



## 95308 (May 1, 2005)

We are travelling from scotland to devon and cornwall on 2nd august for about 7 / 10 days. we would like to go to Torquay but other than that we dont know where to go and we would like to wild camp a few nights too, also stay in a proper site a few nights to get some facilities.

good ideas would be gratefully recieved, we have a 16 year old, 14 year old and an 8 year old. :lol:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Wildcamping is not tolerated in Devon during the summer months. As a South Devon coastal resident I can tell you it is even difficult to park your car for free. Even supermarkets charge and suitable long term (ie in excess of 2 hours) parking is not that common. We attempted to wild camp in this area when we were househunting but in the end we stayed on campsites.

No doubt others will prove me wrong but I doubt whether you will find anywhere suitable for your family in the Torquay area.


----------

